# Controller with Nissan Leaf motor vehicle test



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

Andrew Clark (clarke and park! Little FOC humor there haha) made a little race car that weighs around 1000 pounds I think. He just got his controller installed and took it for a test run. He's using 200v from a Chevy volt battery pack, and had set the peak phase current to 300amp for this test:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUioVe_Z8is&feature=youtu.be


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

MPaulHolmes said:


> Andrew Clark (clarke and park! Little FOC humor there haha) made a little race car that weighs around 1000 pounds I think. He just got his controller installed and took it for a test run. He's using 200v from a Chevy volt battery pack, and had set the peak phase current to 300amp for this test:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUioVe_Z8is&feature=youtu.be


Looks good


----------



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey! I'm in Maricopa!


----------



## Baratong (Nov 29, 2012)

MPaulHolmes said:


> Hey! I'm in Maricopa!


Cool, I'm in Phoenix. I hadn't noticed miscrms that you are in Phoenix too!

In fact, when I bought my motor controller kit I drove down to Maricopa and picked it up from Paul. -- It works great btw Paul! One of the easiest to build and best documented kits I've seen!.


----------



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow! that's great to hear! I"m getting help getting the modeling done for the higher power version done, so pretty soon I'll have the metals drilled/milled professionally (DC and AC). I hope to sell them (liquid cooled 200kW AC and 350v 1400amp (peak) DC assembled) for around $1500. I don't know what it's going to cost to get the metals machined though, but I hope it's practical. It's no fun cutting out the copper sheets with my son's safety scissors.


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm very interested in hearing more about this dc controller. Any idea what the continuous current rating might be?

Will it more or less have the same futures as the original revolt controller?


----------



## Baratong (Nov 29, 2012)

MPaulHolmes said:


> Wow! that's great to hear! I"m getting help getting the modeling done for the higher power version done, so pretty soon I'll have the metals drilled/milled professionally (DC and AC). I hope to sell them (liquid cooled 200kW AC and 350v 1400amp (peak) DC assembled) for around $1500. I don't know what it's going to cost to get the metals machined though, but I hope it's practical. It's no fun cutting out the copper sheets with my son's safety scissors.


I'll look forward to getting one of those controllers. My current car runs great on the original 500A controller -- the Spitfire is small and light. I'm at early stage planing my next conversion now and your new controller would work great in it!. If you need some 'beta' testing, let me know...


----------



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow, small world!! It would be fun to get together sometime.


----------



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

The DC controller code is going to be very similar to the AC code. All the same serial features, programmable settings. PI loop commands the current radius to be whatever you want. But we are stuck on a line for the voltage/current in the DC motor case, instead of a voltage/current disk (2d) for the AC case. Programmable max motor amps (use at your own risk, but I ain't yer pappy), max battery amps, CAN, RS232, sensorless overrev protection (for DC), tach, optional encoder/resolver (which is worthless for a brushed DC motor, so maybe I should delete that part), one isolated output, one isolated input. DC voltage monitoring, precharge self contained inside. It's basically an AC controller, except only one isolated supply for 3 high side drivers (rather than 6 isolated supplies), the 3 phases are all connected together, and there's a few lines different in the code. And all the 500amp DC stuff, but some extra things.


----------



## Baratong (Nov 29, 2012)

miscrms said:


> Wow, small world!! It would be fun to get together sometime.


Hey miscrms, sent you PM.


----------



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome to see so many Az locals! MPaulHolmes, You're up in Maricopa? I'm down in CG. Been wanting to do AC with a factory motor/transaxle.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Paul, I noticed that you apparently use dual inductor line chokes as DC-DC transformers for the isolated IGBT drive power. They look similar to what I made for an SCR firing board, where I used a 12V 60 kHz square wave into the primary and a FWB secondary for 12 VDC 200 mA current regulated gate drive. I found some 500 uH units rated 1 amp, for less than a dollar, and I was wondering how well they might work. Certainly much cheaper than the $15 each quoted by Custom Coils!

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/KEMET-NEC-Tokin/SU9H-10005/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMsVJzu5wKIZCRKkZmKdbMQOj5JKMlEVxjU%3d

http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/212/KEM_LF0016_SU9V-9H-372621.pdf










My board with the Custom Coils transformers:










My transformer:


----------



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

Absolutely it would work! I think I know which one you mean that is under $1. I've used it before and it worked fine. I've also hi-pot tested them and they failed at around 6000v.


----------



## arber333 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have decided to hijack this thread to detail my Leaf motor controller build . 
Moderator, can you transfer posts from other threads here?

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=800450&postcount=22

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=800946&postcount=24

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=803785&postcount=26

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=807521&postcount=28

TNX

Arber


----------



## Windydrew (Dec 18, 2015)

Hey, that's me!
Andrew Clark


----------



## arber333 (Dec 13, 2010)

I will try to show how i assemble and test my inverter here. Later i will probably try to log my second car conversion. Have fun reading.

https://leafdriveblog.wordpress.com/


----------

